#  Schulmedizin >   Karpaltunnelsyndrom >

## Jojo1234

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, jemand hat einen Rat für mich.
Meine Mutter leidet seit etwa einer Woche darunter, dass ihre linke Hand ständig taub wird, verbunden mit Schmerzen, die besonders nachts so stark werden, dass sie seither so gut wie gar nicht mehr geschlafen hat. Auch starke Schmerzmittel (Tramal) helfen kaum bis gar nicht. Ihr Hausarzt hat sie an einen Neurologen überstellt mit Verdacht auf Karpaltunnelsyndrom. 
Sie bekommt aber, egal was wir versuchen, frühestens im Oktober Termine bei Neurologen. Sie ist schon nach sieben Tagen völlig am Boden zerstört aufgrund des Schlafmangels und der Schmerzen. Krankenhäuser mit neurologischen Kliniken sagen Da müssen Sie in die normale Notaufnahme gehen, aber ein richtiger Notfall ist das ja auch nicht. Außerdem sind wir uns nicht mal sicher, ob wir für die entsprechende Diagnose und Behandlung hier die richtigen Geräte haben. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, was wir noch versuchen sollen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?  
Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Jojo, 
also es ist jenseits der Diagnose. Wenn man starke Schmerzen hat sollte dem nachgegangen werden. 
Also Ihr könnt folgendes versuchen.  
Hier sind die Adressen der Kassenärztlichen Vereinigungen. Keine Ahnung wo ihr wohnt. Aber die für Euch zuständige KAV anrufen und die Situation schildern. Da wird man nach Möglichkeit einen deutlich früheren Termin suchen. 
Dabei ist allerdings schon die Frage  wo der ist und zu welcher Zeit. 
Das heisst man sollte u.U.darauf hinweisen wenn man kein Auto hat und die Verkehrsverbindungen sehr schlecht
 sind!  KBV - Kassenärztliche Vereinigungen 
Dies kann etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen keine Ahnung ob Ihr da weiter verbunden werdet usw..  
In solchen Fällen wenn das Schlafen unmöglich ist halt die *116117* anrufen das ist der *Kassenärztliche Notdienst* !
Es kann sein das der Arzt dann eine Entscheidung fällt... Wenn man dann mehrmals angerufen hat in der Woche ... 
Zu den Hintergründen ob es wirklich ein Karpaltunnelsyndrom ist oder etwas ganz anderes dahinter steckt?  
Also dann hoffentlich ... möglichst gleich anrufen ... Wochenende...  
Alles Gute
Stefan  *PS. Der Kassenärztliche Notdienst  ..Abends /Nacht und am Wochenende / Feiertag zuständig.*

----------


## Charles Brandon

·
Hallo Jojo123, 
bis zur ärztlichen Untersuchung könnte nachts ein Stützverband angelegt werden, der das Umknicken der Hand verhindert. Die Verbände gibt es im Sanitätshaus. Ob es wirklich hilft, bleibt abzuwarten, aber einen Versuch wäre es wert. 
Alles Gute!
Charles

----------


## Jojo1234

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
Wir werden KAV und Stützverband ausprobieren.

----------

